# Trying to print on caps - trucker caps



## Animal533 (Jul 15, 2008)

We are a new clothing business, we have a 4 colour press and we would like to expand our range from tshirts and hoodies to caps. But I have no idea how to print onto caps, in particular trucker caps. What kind of plattens do we need? etc Please if any of you can help!
Either post here or email me on [email protected]

Thanx


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

hat clamp...

Hat Champ for Screen Printing Caps

REALLY expensive... you could probably build one much cheaper

I have never tried caps, but probably will soon enuff... i'll be making my own "hat champ"

Hopefully sumone will post up their devices


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

We printed transfers and used a hat press. Much easier than directly printing on the cap. Any misprints are on paper so you don't waste a hat.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If you go the hat press route the Hix B 250 is a great press. I had a mighty press and the Hix. I sold the mighty press, because the hix preformed better. ..... JB


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

get transfers, and use a hat press, we do sublimation on trucker hats, and they turn out great


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

COEDS said:


> If you go the hat press route the Hix B 250 is a great press. I had a mighty press and the Hix. I sold the mighty press, because the hix preformed better. ..... JB


After reading all your posts on that press you've sold me on the Hix, I'll probably pick one up in a month or two unless I get a big hat order sooner.


----------



## bandstan (Jan 29, 2010)

wormil said:


> After reading all your posts on that press you've sold me on the Hix, I'll probably pick one up in a month or two unless I get a big hat order sooner.


 
How much should I charge to print one-color onto transfer paper then press onto a trucker cap? I will gang the logo onto the transfer paper, maybe get 8 or 10 images per sheet. I don't know what I should charge per hat for 50 hats.

Thanks.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Screen Printing Caps
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9mNaDvP7U0[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDbwQwQIo5Q&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlYMX0ohm5A&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bnRcDJIbhg&feature=related[/media]


Heat transfer
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH3TPKzUsvw[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGVifg0LmFg[/media]

DTG
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjR2Ey6tECg[/media]


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

bandstan said:


> How much should I charge to print one-color onto transfer paper then press onto a trucker cap? I will gang the logo onto the transfer paper, maybe get 8 or 10 images per sheet. I don't know what I should charge per hat for 50 hats.
> 
> Thanks.


You know I never did buy a hat press but as with all pricing questions the first thing I recommend is price shopping your market.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

wormil said:


> We printed transfers and used a hat press. Much easier than directly printing on the cap. Any misprints are on paper so you don't waste a hat.


Not if you have a good attachment and know what you are doing. But if it works for you then it's all good.

But direct printing is just like anything else. It takes practice. One you have it down it can be easier and faster and fewer steps. Foam front caps print particularly well. Way back I made a flat platen attachment out of wood. Worked perfectly. Did a 500 cap job in a few hours with no misprints...well maybe one LOL.

Got a Hat Champ recently (sweet price...$100. Came with 1 platen though). Should've gotten one a loooong time ago!

Check this (both parts)...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9mNaDvP7U0[/media]

And this...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bnRcDJIbhg[/media]


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooops...

Bro James...

I should've read ahead


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha. Happens to me too.


----------



## bandstan (Jan 29, 2010)

Brojames, thanks for posting the videos. Transfer press video very helpful. 
I'm thinking of charging $2.30 per cap for 1-color, screen printed transfer. Does that sound like a fair price?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

TYGERON said:


> Not if you have a good attachment and know what you are doing. But if it works for you then it's all good.


It was over 20 years ago, not sure they had good attachments then but I don't bother doing hats now, no call for it. Embroidery is more popular.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

bandstan said:


> Brojames, thanks for posting the videos. Transfer press video very helpful.
> I'm thinking of charging $2.30 per cap for 1-color, screen printed transfer. Does that sound like a fair price?


I won't know if the price is fair in your area. How does competition charge?


----------

